# CORTEAL



## Skip49 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi. First time on this Forum for me. I have recently been offered a CORTEAL (apparently unisex and vintage) I have been scanning / browsing and can find little or nothing about the history of CORTEAL watches. Mechanism appears to be SWISS. However, I on the Net I find an number of these watches being offered / sold as being Soviet Union made ! As a collector of vintage Soviet watches I am sceptical that CORTEAL watches were SOVIET made - maybe someone out there can throw some light on this 'enigma' ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Can you post a picture of the movement ?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a real puzzler and the fact is that, judging by the various illustrations of Corteal watches currently online, only one model appears to have been branded with this name - a mechanical offering with a rectangular (21mm X 30mm) gold plated case and what appears to be a blue stone set into the crown. Note that there is no Swiss-made designation on the dial or caseback of these watches, nor, it would appear, on the movement.

Here are some pictures of that Corteal model, including a view of the movement:










(Pic from kibblewatches.co.uk)










(Pic from kibblewqatches.co.uk)










(Pic from scontent-seal-1.cdninstagram.com)










(Pic from assets.wikimedia.nl)










(Pic from 4.bp.blogspot.com)

I am hoping that someone will have some concrete information about the Corteal brand, perhaps also coming up with a different Corteal branded watch model - as things stand, I would not even want to try and date this watch. As a final addendum, I should just point out that there are no entries relating to Corteal on the Mikrolisk horological index, further adding to our lack of evidence surrounding this brand.


----------

